# Near Fashion and Textile Museum, Bermondsey, London



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrs D is off to see an Orla Kiely exhibition at the Fashion and Textile Museum.

So I am going to pop for a coffee or two to while away the hour or so that'll take before we meander to Matlby Street Market and then onwards to Brick Lane/Petticoat Lane.........

Any specific suggestions... particularly for the 1st hour/2 (so near the F&T)...

A quick search throws up:

[email protected] and Hej Coffee

The first one sounds a bit crass but (/and) looks pretty Hipster-ish

and Hej might be worth a look....

Anyone got any comments or suggestions........


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Drewster said:


> [email protected]


That's just wrong!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

lake_m said:


> That's just wrong!


Quite - You should see the slogans on the Mugs they sell!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Quite - You should see the slogans on the Mugs they sell!!


I was going to take a pic of my loyalty card but I'm too embarrassed. Needless to say the f- word appears in many combinations ('this', 'that', 'you' 'off') etc.

The Hotmetalette made me go to the Orla Kiely exhibition too. Unless she really wants to drag it out she'll only be in there for 45 minutes. It's OK (pun intended) but it's not huge. The exhibition is 'a must' for Orla fans, a pilgrimage one might say, so even though it's fairly small she will probably love it if my Mrs' reaction was anything to go by. Just reassuring you that she's unlikely to get lost in there as it's hardly the V&A.

There is a place just nearby that looks like they know about coffee (opposite side of the road from the FTM, Chapter 72 I think - I haven't tried it, just remember thinking they looked like they might do a decent cup, and they do coffee based cocktails if the Orla Kiely gets too much for you!).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

OK won't be too much for me..... not least because I won't be going in......

Lets see...... 45 minutes...

F&T to Chapter 72 = 1min

Chapter 72 to F*ckoffee = 3 min

F*ckoffee to Hej = 3 min

Back to F&T = 6 min

Mmmmmmm 1/2 hour for 3 coffees......... Should be do-able!!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Obviously from a few months back... but apropos your comment:

A few days (at most weeks) after MrsD visited this OK exhibition...
The OK* company went tits-up.... Leaving several staff out on their ear and jobless...

*Notwithstanding other apparent happenings with other OK companies and OK herself not being out of pocket but..............


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Drewster said:


> Obviously from a few months back... but apropos your comment:
> A few days (at most weeks) after MrsD visited this OK exhibition...
> The OK* company went tits-up.... Leaving several staff out on their ear and jobless...
> *Notwithstanding other apparent happenings with other OK companies and OK herself not being out of pocket but..............


Do you think there's a connection between MrsD visiting the exhibition & the company going tits-up? If she's ever booked a holiday with Thomas Cook we could have a pattern forming.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Do you think there's a connection between MrsD visiting the exhibition & the company going tits-up? If she's ever booked a holiday with Thomas Cook we could have a pattern forming.


 I would have thought with the amount of money MrsD spent on OK - she would be a millionaire living the life of luxury......

Oh hang on.... She is a millionaire living the life of luxury.... It is just her erstwhile staff who are penniless and jobless.....


----------



## zampa098 (Dec 24, 2020)

At that time there is a fashion of the hoodies just because of winter and in hoodies people are talk about the baja hoodies for men everywhere.


----------

